
Mozilla's “Privacy Not Included” Missed Out Firefox [2014] - markarichards
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=970092
======
markarichards
Mozilla is warning about Privacy again this Christmas.

However, when it comes to Firefox, it has been invading user privacy for years
and sharing referers without consent, visibility (to non-devs) or often even
the websites asking them to.

